# air bag sensors



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2008)

ford air bag sensors


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2008)

Pins in the connector too.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks good!
What would you say the value of gold in one sensor might be?
Randy


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2008)

Newbie to refining not sure.
But not much just a guess.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 26, 2008)

Are the balls heavily gold plated? Have you taken a file to one?
Randy


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2008)

So does this include all air bag sensors, or just Ford? I am a newbie at all this , so just trying to make sense of what I read here .


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi I got about 1 pound of gold plated balls that came off from the air bag sensor (ford) how mutch worth? or what is the procces of removal the gold? please any advise will be apreciated.


----------

